# 함께라면 난 웃을 수 있다



## carangg

Hello. 

I teach at a school in Germany and have a student of Korean background in one my classes. She sometimes writes Korean on the board which she stubbornly refuses to translate and I'm curious what it is. Nobody else in the school or my circle of friends knows Korean. 

Can anybody give me a rough translation?  





Could be anything from "I love my friends" to "Ponys are nice" or "my English teacher is a dirtbag" (though I doubt that because a) I'm not, or am I? And b) she is a nice girl and I get along well with her.)      

Anybody please? 

cheers, 
rob


----------



## Hit Girl

Hello,

The sentence is kinda off but I think she intended to write something like 'I can smile as long as we're together' (함께라면 난 웃을 수 있다)
So... nothing sinister 

HG


----------



## grimbergen

carangg said:


> Hello.
> 
> I teach at a school in Germany and have a student of Korean background in one my classes. She sometimes writes Korean on the board which she stubbornly refuses to translate and I'm curious what it is. Nobody else in the school or my circle of friends knows Korean.
> 
> Can anybody give me a rough translation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be anything from "I love my friends" to "Ponys are nice" or "my English teacher is a dirtbag" (though I doubt that because a) I'm not, or am I? And b) she is a nice girl and I get along well with her.)
> 
> Anybody please?
> 
> cheers,
> rob



I agree with Hit Girl. That sentence is actually written in broken Korean. It seems like she is a baby girl learning Korean. The most likely sentence would be what Hit Girl said.


----------



## carangg

Hi. 

Thanks. 
Yeah, it would make sense that she would write a catchy song lyric or something and that she is not actually fluent in Korean. She is a German native speaker where one side of the family is Korean-American. So she's just learning or picking up things in Korean here and there. 

Thank you guys for the help. Much appreciated. 

cheers, 
rob


----------

